# PC Stinkt leicht verbrannt



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Also mein PC gibt leicht verschmorte Gerüche von sich.
Hab mir erst nix dabei gedacht, habe ihn aufgemacht 
und nachgesehen habe aber nichts gesehen und konnte
den Geruch auch nicht lokalisieren ausser evtl. NT. wissen
tu ichs aber nicht.
SO!
Habe eben den PC aus dem Energiesparmodus geholt und
Zack aus, ging dan sofort wieder an, (auch noch nichts dabei
gedacht) als er wieder an war habe ich kurz die Emails abgerufen
wollte Firefox anmachen und BÄM wieder aus.
Als er wieder an war habe ich mal die GRAKA und gleichzeitig CPU gestresst aber tut sich nix bleibt an,war dann kurz im BIOS habe die CPU zurückgestellt also 2,83 GHz.
Aber was nun

Edit:
Also bis jetzt läuft er und nichts mehr richt
CPU is runter Graka bleibt mal so wie sie ist
Wie gesagt unter Last war es nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Tja, da ist dir EINDEUTIG etwas abgeraucht.
Ich würde mal die CPU runtertakten, so niedrig wie möglich, und die Graka im Treibermenü ebenfalls. Wenn es das NT ist hast du es damit schonmal etwas entlastet.

Nicht das dir nachher der ganze Rechner abschmort.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Februar 2010)

Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher >>Klick<<
So, Schleichwerbung fertig 

Als erstes solltest du das Netzteil wechseln, denn wenn darin was abgeraucht ist, kannste locker den ganzen PC schmoren. Dann solltest du dir die Platinen mal anschauen ob du was verschmortes erkennen kannst. Wenn im Betrieb was glüht und du es erkennst, ist es natürlich am einfachsten


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2010)

Ich kann absolut gar nichts erkennen UND nichts glüht er stinkt
auch nicht mehr


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Februar 2010)

hmm.. haste das netzteil gesleevet? 

wenn ja, haste das NT geöffnet zwecks kabelstrang sleeven?

wenn ja: schau da mal rein ob n sleeve irgendwo angekommen is. 
is nem kumpel von mir mal passiert. NT hat natürlich direkt abgeschalten, lief danach aber problemlos weiter


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> hmm.. haste das netzteil gesleevet?
> 
> wenn ja, haste das NT geöffnet zwecks kabelstrang sleeven?
> 
> ...




Ne is alles Standart habe jrtzt 20 min Prime und Futermark
laufenlassen ohne OC nix passiert es richt auch nur leicht 
Ich werde mal morgen auseinander bauen und im Kalten 
zustand die Teile beschnüffeln


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Februar 2010)

hmmm hinten am NT riechste auch nix?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2010)

Klar drt bläßt es ja raus ich riche es aber jetzt überall aber wiegesagt nur ganz leicht 
vllt ist es bloß Staub
Edit:
Mal danke bis hier hin schalte die kiste mal aus und schaue heute Nacht nochmal


----------



## alf3181 (25. Februar 2010)

kenn ich stinkendes netzteil, hab ich auch beim dauerzocken aber das liegt daran das 1. mein netzteil lüfter gedrosselt ist 2. das netzteil max 350watt bring (normal) 3. mein pc aber eher ein 420watt net braucht

na ja jedenfals verstaubtes netzteil ist auch möglich sonst ist fast immer beim pc ein elko im eimer wen es kein staub ist.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Also ich gehe vom NT aus, ich werde es Ausbauen und zurück
Bringen falls ich aber keine Garantie mehr habe brauche ich ein
neues.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein CP 750W CombatPower verbaut ich weiß
auch das das nicht das Beste ist. 
Könnt ihr mir ein neues Empfehlen?
Sys steht in Signatur habe 2 Festplatten und 2 DVD Laufwerke drinne
ansonsten OC ist klar Graka wird getauscht wobwi die 275 evtl.
Physikkarte bleibt. Neue Karte wäre Fermi und Board eins mit X48
Dake Vorab


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn du wirklich ne dicke 275 nur als Physikkarte drinnen lassen möchtest, und dazu auch noch Fermi, dann brauchste schon ein gutes NT. 

750-800W für ein Gutes Marken-NT sollten es schon sein, dann erreichst du eine gute Effiziens die dein Geldbeutel schont. 


Zu empfehlen sind: 

- Enermax
- BeQuiet
- Corsair
- Seasonic
- Cougar
- Silverstone 

dann sind ein paar Kandidaten


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Bringt es eigentlich ein Nachteil mit 750W zu fahren aber nur eine Karte verbaut zu haben ?
weil kommt halt auf mein Geldbeutel an was ich mit der 275 mache aber wenn ich die nicht verkaufe bleibt die halt nicht im Regal.
Gibt es bestimmte Modelle an Nt´s die zu empfehlen sind oder soll ich einfach diese mit der Watt Anzahl suchen

Edit:

Das ist jetzt mein 3 NT das in diesem Rechner abraucht das erste war ein 500W BeQuiet, Betrieben hatte ich 
damit ein E6850 und ne 8800 Ultra, beides stark Oc.
Danach kam ein Billiges mit 600 oder 650 Watt. war immer noch Garatie hatte mit der Alten Kombie
auch nur 3 Monate gehalten.dann bekam ich das hier mit 750W habe mal Gegoogled kostet ja bloß
36 Euro kann dann auch nicht viel sein und beim OC machen diese Bestimmt schlapp.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

Ist auch nicht schlimm. Die meisten NT`s erreichen ihre beste Effiziens bei 50-80% Last. Je nach Netzteil. 

800W ist zwar schon ein bissel viel, jedoch wird das System mit Fermi + 275GTX schon bei Vollast 500-600W verbrauchen und ein Zukunftspuffer sollte immer da sein. Man weiß ja nie was noch kommt


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

HAbe jetzt gerade mal bei Alternate reingeschaut also die günstigsten sind die 
Silversone.
Ich denke das wird schon so sein das Billige Teile beim OC schlapp machen.
Das habe ich jetzt verbaut:
Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 750W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Ich habe schon etwas Angst es Zurück zu bringen die haben beim Letzten Mal schon gesagt wenn das wieder abraucht basteln sie ein 1000W NT rein ich frage mich was das dann wird für rund 40 Euro

Edit:
Habs gerade ausgebaut es ist Kalt und mann richt nichts, mann sieht auch sonst nichts
auch nicht auf der Platine oder Graka und soviel Dreck ist auch nicht drinne


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn der PC einfach ausgeht, ist trotzdem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das NT im Eimer. Ich würde es trotzdem mal ausbauen und irgendwo schecken lassen (mehrere Stunden unter Vollast), jedoch nicht mit deiner Hardware ^^


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Ne die sollen das tauschen jetzt hat mir gerade meine Frau gesagt das der Rechner heuten Nacht Leiser geworden ist, dann ist die evtl. die Festplattenbeleuchtung ausgegangen und danach gab es ein Blues. aber keinen schwarzen Bildschirm.Er wollte alleine starten ging aber nicht mehr da stand ALT STR ENF drücken und dann ist er wieder hochgefahre war jetzt leider nicht dabei.
Kann das auch von NT kommen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

Durch Abstürze vom NT kann es natürlich dazu kommen


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Manomanoman, ich bin gerade zurück vom Spezialisten was ein sch..... Laden
Sagte er doch zu mir klar das immer Kaputt gehen ist doch kein 80+ NT bei meinem
Rechner, dann ging es weiter mit garantie was ich mache so hätte ich ewig Garantie
und das Gäbe es nicht er könnte mir ein ähnliches geben aber wenn es in drei Monaten
wieder defekt ist was durchaus passieren kann gäbe es nichts mehr. Das bringt mich natürlich
nicht weiter also musste ich schauen was er sonst noch so da hat Geld gab es auch nur noch
das zum Verrechnen was das dritte Austausch NT wert war und mit 69 Euro war das auch nicht
mehr der Anfangspreis vom BQ. 
Da er nichts da hatte von den oben genannten NT´s musste ich nun Ein I-Tec Power Gamer 700W
holen das angeblich 80+ hat.Ich musste noch 20 draufzahlen habe jetzt aber 2 Jahre Garantie bin
mal gespannt ob es das Teil bringt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

I-Tec? OMG noch nie in meinem Leben gehört, da haste dir ja was tolles andrehen lassen ^^


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Naja Geld zurück gibt es so nicht was anderes war nicht da und das gleiche oder ein Ähnliches einbauen was wieder Kaputt geht ist auch keine Lösung also blieb mir nichts anderes mehr übrig und jetzt habe wieder 2 Jahre garantie

Edit:

Das ist es 
http://www.i-tec.cz/eu/index.php?lng=de&pid=4&kid=14&skid=29&id=PS700W


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber lass doch bitte die Finger weg von dem Dreck und schiess deinen selbsternannten PC-Fachmann in den Wind, wenn er dir solch nen Müll verkloppt.

Wie kann es immer wieder sein, dass Leute 500,600 und mehr € für ihren rechner ausgeben und dann an den 60-80€, die ein vernünftiges NT kostet, sparen ??


Nen tipp, kauf dir jetzt was angemessenes für dein Teil, z.B. das hier:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland

Das kostet nun wahrlich nicht die Welt und wenn die GTX 4xx kommt, kannst das wieder für ordentliches Geld verticken und dir nach nem größeren umsehen, wenn die Fermi-Specs stehen.




JackOnell schrieb:


> Naja Geld zurück gibt es so nicht was anderes war nicht da und das gleiche oder ein Ähnliches einbauen was wieder Kaputt geht ist auch keine Lösung also blieb mir nichts anderes mehr übrig und jetzt habe wieder 2 Jahre garantie
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Wie kann es immer wieder sein, dass Leute 500,600 und mehr € für ihren rechner ausgeben und dann an den 60-80€, die ein vernünftiges NT kostet, sparen ??



Langsam also orginal war ein BQ Straight Pro 650 W
Dort bin ich jetzt hingekommen das ist das 4 Teil
und wenn das Abraucht soll er die Kohle rausrücken
damit gehe ich auf die andere Staßenseite zum Atelco
und nim mir Ein Enermax


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Februar 2010)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Langsam also orginal war ein BQ Straight Pro 650 W
> Dort bin ich jetzt hingekommen das ist das 4 Teil
> und wenn das Abraucht soll er die Kohle rausrücken
> damit gehe ich auf die andere Staßenseite zum Atelco
> und nim mir Ein Enermax



 BQ Straight Pro gibt´s nicht!
Entweder Straight Power ohne "Pro" und da war im speziellen die E5 und E6-Serie auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei!
Oder "Dark Power Pro", also die P7-Serie, recht ordentlich, aber mittlerweile gibt´s deutlich bessere.

Btw: Bei Enermax gibt´s auch Licht und Schatten, nicht jedes Enermax ist = Gut!
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, dass dein aktuelles "Schrott-Teil" (entschuldige den Ausdruck), dann nicht deine restliche HW bei abrauchen in den Tod mitnimmt.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> BQ Straight Pro gibt´s nicht!
> Entweder Straight Power ohne "Pro" und da war im speziellen die E5 und E6-Serie auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei!
> Oder "Dark Power Pro", also die P7-Serie, recht ordentlich, aber mittlerweile gibt´s deutlich bessere.
> 
> ...



Habe die Rechnung rausgekramt war ein S. Power und wenn der rest abschmiert mache ich die große rechnung auf.
In diesem Laden kannste nichts kaufen bis jetzt hat da garnichts richtig funktioniert.
Hier kann mann nachlesen Was ich mit dem Rechner schon mitgemcht habe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...speicher/51662-wie-gut-ist-asus-wirklich.html
Aber das Thema sollte besser lauten Wie gut ist .. ........ Wirklich?
und damit meine ich den laden aus dem ich die Teile her habe.
Allerdings hatte ich erst nach ein paar Monaten festgestellt das die echte Spezialisten sind, denn Auf die frage wie warm darf ein Chipsatz werden bekam ich die Antwort 100 C° sind normale Temperatur und kein Problen


----------



## EinarN (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir nun die 3 Seiten Angesehen und Ich weis echt nicht, aber ich Vermute da Ist was Anders in bush was Herum Zikt und nicht das Netzteil.
Das kann nicht Sein, das bei dir die Netzteile wie am Fliesband Abrauchen.

Hier ist der Fehler wo Anders und bis du den Fehler Fndest wurde Ich die Finger lassen von Übertackten.

Ich vermute Etwas Verpasst dir da ein kurzschluss. 
Das kann sogar ein Lüfter sein.
ich wude da Stuffenweise Vorgehen, Erstmals Temperaturen im Auge Behalten um zu Sehen ob da was Heitzt.
Ewentuell Leitpaste am CPU Erneuern falls der CPU Heitzt. Mir ist das Passiert nach den CPU Külerwechsel bei erste Belastung zu 100%, Beginnte der an zu Stinken wie sau. Hab Abgeschaltet, CPU Küler runter (war zu Wenig Leitpaste), Paste Erneuert, Küler drauf und ist gut.

Alle Kontackte (Steckverbindungen) Prüffen. Kann sein das bei ein Molex ein Stift Verrutscht ist oder nicht richtig Sitzt (Ist mir Pasiert beim Zusammenstecken das ein Stift von der Plaste nach Aussen Geruscht ist), Plötzlich Schaltete sich der Rechner ab weil da kein Perfeckter kontackt war (Großer Wiederstand).

Alle lüfter Prüffen ob da die Steckkontackte in Ordnung sind oder ab da bei einen nicht der Motor Abgeraucht ist oder Irgendwo ein Kurzen hat, lüftersteuerung Prüffen fals Vorhanden.

GraKa lüfter Prüffen, Achten ob die Ordentlich und sauber im Slott Sotzt, Achte aud derer ihre Temperaturen

Versuche stuffenweise vor zu Gehen weil das Kannnicht Sein das du mit ein etwa 600 Watt Netzteil Anfangst und bis zu 700 / 800 Watt Gehst und Trotzdem Rauchen die Ab. 
Da ist meiner meinung nach, eindeutig der Fehler wo Anders. Irgend eine Steckverbindung macht dir ein Kurzen. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich diesen Kabelmanagement Schwachsinn Hasse. Um so mehr Steckverbindungen, um so mehr risiken für Fehlerhafte kontakte, Kurzschlusse bei Pin Verutschungen usw.
Wen Ich mir einige Steckverbindungen Ansehe, Besonders diese Großen 4 Pin Molex, wie Wackelig die pins da Drin Sind, da Frage ich mich wie kommt es das Sich die Rechner damit nicht Abfackeln.
wie Bereitz Erwähnt ist mir Passiert, Stecke Molex Zusammen und Flups kommt Hinten der Pin raus gesamt Kabel. Seit bin Ich 10 Mal vorsichtiger als Sonst. 

Wen bei den NT's mit Kabel Management die Stecker am Netzteil auch so ein Rotz sind................ na dann......... "prost malzeit"


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Naja habe den Rechner komplett auseinander, und bin gerade dabei den Rechner wieder zusammenzusetzen, Die ersten 2 NT´s sind auch auf dem P5E3 von ASUS abgeraucht und das Board ansich gibt es garnicht mehr. Aleine dieses Board war drei mal bei ASUS und dann beim  3 oder 4 mal Bekam ich dieses nicht mehr zurück. Einbekannter hatte das selbe Board das dann Gegen ein P5E3 Premium getauscht wurde.Nur da die bei mir soviel getauscht habe wollten die wider Geld reinholen und ich denke wirklich das ein Übertakteter Rechner immer ordentlich Strom brauch und das hat das Teil wohl abrauchen lassen denke ich zumindest denn der Rest sieht ja gut aus, und wie gesagt der Fehler war ja leider nicht reproduzierbar


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade noch mal den Ram rausgeholt und gesehen das da Leitpaste
im Slot Steckt.

GSD es sind die schwarzen und nicht die guten


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Die würdet ihr auch nicht mehr einbauen oder?
Und einen Unterschied 4 8 oder 6 Gb merke ich
so oder so nicht


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2010)

Wie kann da WLP reinkommen?!?

Klar wieder einbauen, aber erst gründlich reinigen, am besten mit Isopropanol.

Ich denke allerdings nicht das die der Grund für deine Probleme sind, bei solch einer Verschmutzung heißt es eher ganz oder gar nicht, ab und zu fehler gibt es da nicht.

Die billigen 700W NT leisten wenn du Glück hast 600W, eher was um die 500W. Und selbst mein Rechner zieht ohne OC unter Volllast exakt 480W. Du hast die billigen NTs also über den Spezifikationen laufen lassen, und die mögen das nicht so

Tu dir einen gefallen, bring den scheiß zurück, verlange deinen kompletten Kaufpreis zurück(hast du nämlich nach drei Reperatur-bzw Tauschversuchen das Recht zu) und kauf dir ein 1000W Seasonic!!!. Damit kannst du den Q9550 unter massivem OC sowie die 480 plus die 275 laufen lassen.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2010)

Bin froh das er das Teil überhaupt getauscht hat in diesen Laden setze ich kein fuß mehr, es sei denn das Teil raucht noch mal ab und dann nochmal und dann bekomme ich die Kohle zurück, da das ein neues teil ist.
Aber wie soll ich die Slots reinigen Und rein kommt die Paste wohl durch den WASCHBÄR genau der wars nein, keine Ahnung fllt beim Reinigen, und erneuern der Paste aber ich frage mich gerade was besser ist habe jetzt  4 Gb auf 1600 laufen und 8 GB laufen höchstens mit 1400 auf dem Board wenn überhaupt

Edit:
und ich konnte die CPU ohne Änderungen meiner eingestellten Spannungen mal gleich auf 3,825 bringen was vorher auch nicht ging


----------



## EinarN (26. Februar 2010)

Es kann die Leitpaste sein, aber es können auch noch andere Uhrsachen Sein zusäzlich.
Weiter Budeln.


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Das ist ja mal wieder ein Geschichte (händler) - zum Kotzen!

Die Sache mit der WLP im RAM-Slot ist aber auch meiner Meinung nach nicht die Ursache dafür, daß 3 verschiedene NTs in kurzer Zeit abrauchen, auch wenn Du da anscheinend 2 "Chinaböller" dabei hattest.

Die Vorschläge von "EinarN" auch mal prüfen, auch wenn ich seine Ansicht was KM (bei gebotenere Sorgfalt natürlich) nicht unbedingt Teile.

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir generell mit der Stromversorgung aus, wie hast Du den Rechner angeschlossen - Steckerleiste eventuell mal tauschen gegen ein Modell mit besserem Schutz vor Spannungsspitzen und anderen "Sicherheitsfeatures". 
Geht eventuell ab und an mal der ungepufferte Radiowecker auf 00:00 Uhr oder flackert die Beleuchtung?
Oder hast Du eventuell irgendwelche Elektroarbeiten im Haus selber gemacht?


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das ist ja mal wieder ein Geschichte (händler) - zum Kotzen!
> 
> ...



Also die EInstallation past bin Elektroinstallateur/Solartechniker das passt schon.
Aber das problem ist immer noch nicht vom Tisch heute Nacht ist der Rechner wieder 2 mal Abgeschmiert einmal mit Blues. und einmal nur schwarzer Bildschirm ich habe aber nur 4 Gb im Orangenen Slot. Ich blicke da nicht durch, stehe Quasi auf dem schlauch im augenblick.

Edit ich lasse jetzt mal Prime und Futermark läner Laufen um zu schaue was Passiert.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hat das letzte NT das Mainboard mit in den Tot gerissen.....
Oder Ram/CPU.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Also keine 3 min Futermark und Prime jetzt lasse ich erst prime alleine laufen.

Update:
Also mit Prime ist PC direkt nach 1 min Abgeschmirt CPU auf 3,4 Ghz, Ram 4GB auf 1600 ,
Habe dann CPU normal laufen lassen 8,5 und 333 ist gelaufen, also zurück ins Bios denn
ich dachte erstmal an der CPU solls nicht liegen habe dann gesehen das der Speicher 
nicht mehr auf 1600 gelaufen ist. Also FSB wieder auf 400 Speicher auf 1600 allerdings Timings 
bloß auf Auto. Das Board setzt denn dann 9/9/9/25 und Prim ist jetzt ne Halbe Stunde ohne
fehler gelaufen. Ist nur komisch das der Ram die von mir eingestellten 8/8/8/24 nicht mehr
mag. Mit 8 Gb lief er immer mit 1200 6/6/6/18. Der Ram solte eigentlich mit 9/9/9/24
laufen und bei 1,8 Volt allerding hat er das noch nie getan ich brauchte von Anfang an 
1,9 Volt damit er überhaut gelaufen ist mit 1600.

Edit:
Das ist der Ram
http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TW3X4G1600C9DHX.pdf


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Wie bekomme ich dem Memtest86 auf einem USBstick zum Booten?


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Pack ne PCGH DVD rein, da ist Knoppix als Boot drauf. Und da kannst du dann Memtest laufen lassen, ist nämlich auch dabei.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Pack ne PCGH DVD rein, da ist Knoppix als Boot drauf. Und da kannst du dann Memtest laufen lassen, ist nämlich auch dabei.



Auf jeder DVD hätte gerade eine von 05/2009 und hatte gerade wieder Blues. wie mich das nervt
Edit:
Habs gefunden läut auch jetzt dummerweise mit 2 Riegeln also 4 GB wie lange muss der laufen oder wie 
lange läuft der?


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Kann sich memtest86 aufhängen so daß gar nichts mehr läuft und are rechner auf nichts mehr reagiert?
Also ich habe jetzt nur noch ein riegel drinne, mit 2 Riegel ist das Programm schon 2 mal
stehen geblieben einmal bei 2 und dann bei 6 minuten

Edit:

Teste den Speicherriegel jetzt mit 1333 stadt 1600 und siehe da Test 6 erster fehler
War natürlich der Riegel aus dem verdreckten Slot, da stecke ich nichts mehr rein
werde ich auch nicht Säubern


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt den defekten Riegel weggelassen und jetzt läuft er fast,
Das heißt wenn ich Prime Custom aleine Laufen lasse ist alles perfekt, und
wenn ich Futermark alleine Laufenn lasse ist auch alles perfekt.Aber wenn ich
beides zusammen Laufen lasse geht das keine 2 min gut und der Bildschirm is schwarz
kann ja nurnoch das NT sein oder?


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Das "neue" zickt auch wieder rum?

Wie gesagt, bau es aus und gönne dir was gutes. Mindestens 700W wenn du eine GTX480 und deine 275 laufen lassen willst, eher aber 800W. Und bitte ein richtiges MarkenNT!

Der Ram kann dir durch die Verschmutzung abgeraucht sein, kann schon sein. Das Board könnte dann aber auch einen weg haben....


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Aber wenn CPU und GRAKA unter vollast laufen und auch nur gleichzeitig dann kann das nur das NT sein wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird oder nicht?
Also das NT hat ja ein Überlastschutz, und dieses hat nur 700 Watt und wenn dieses billige teil nicht an die 700 ran kommt und die CPU mit 3,4 GHz läuft und die GTX 275 dazu 6 GB Ram könnte das knapp werden
zu 100% 

Vorallem der geht einfach aus ohne Blues. einfach schwarzer Bildschirm,
und geht direkt wieder an


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Passiert das ohne OC auch?
Häng mal ein Stromkostenmessgerät zwischen, dann kennst du den tatsächlichen Verbrauch deines Rechners und weißt, was du für ein NT brauchst.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Habe es ohne CPU OC noch nicht probiert und ein Stromkm. habe ich nicht zur Hand.
Aber es ist auch komisch das die CPU 1,34 Volt will bei 3,4 GHz aber ich denke jetzt 
Hohe Spannung wegen niedrigem Strom.
Ich probier später mal nen Lasttest ohne OC


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich ne dicke 275 nur als Physikkarte drinnen lassen möchtest, und dazu auch noch Fermi, dann brauchste schon ein gutes NT.
> 
> 750-800W für ein Gutes Marken-NT sollten es schon sein, dann erreichst du eine gute Effiziens die dein Geldbeutel schont.
> 
> ...



Da gibt es viele welche Modelle sind denn zu empfehlen von den Marken, habe gerade mit dem Händler Tel., der sagte nur komisch er hätte das neue NT als 80+ gekauft aber muß da nicht so ein Zeichen drauf sein also eine 80. Ale diese Marken muß er Bestellen er hat nur ein LC Power 8750 im geschäft da ist auf der Packung auch nichts zu sehen von einer 80 
Das meint er für 109 Euro 
LC Power Prophecy LC 8750 II Test Netzteil
brauche dringend Rat was für ein NT ich jetzt benötige das ich mein Aktuelles SYS unter OC betreiben kann lassen Also CPU 3,6 - 4 GHz
und auch Graka wenn es sein muß
ich weiß ja nicht in wiefehrn Lüfter und Festplatten und Speicher da noch ne rolle Spielen


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Lüfter, HDDs und und Ram machen zusammen vielleicht 20-30 Watt aus, sind also recht egal.

Was ist das denn für ein Vogel bitte? Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? Als 80+ gekauft, aber irgendwie ist es das dann doch nicht

Lass dir dein Geld komplett zurückgeben und hol dir ein vernünftiges. Am besten du guckst in die aktuelle PCGH, und da in die Übersicht über die Netzteile. Da kannst du dir dann deinen Fovoriten aussuchen.

*Und meide diesen Shop in Zukunft unbedingt!!!!!*


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Lüfter, HDDs und und Ram machen zusammen vielleicht 20-30 Watt aus, sind also recht egal.
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Vogel bitte? Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? Als 80+ gekauft, aber irgendwie ist es das dann doch nicht
> 
> ...



Habs in der PCGH gesehen mur noch nicht gelesen aber ein 80+ oder 85+ oder wie die heißen haben doch die 80 in Bronze Silber oder Naja den anderen Farben oder nicht und das ausschließlich


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

Also habe gerade probiert Prim und Futermark gleichzeitig laufen zulassen ist keine minute gelaufen und da ist die Kiste ausgegangen.
Kann es denn wirklich sein das dieses Billige NT auf dem 700 Watt steht 
nicht mal ausreicht um eine GTX 275 non OC und einen Q9550 non OC zu Betreiben


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Also mein X4 940 und meine GTX 275 SSC verbrauchen unter Volllast mit Prime und Furmark exakt 480W. Nun weiß ich nicht ob dein Q9550 mehr oder weniger verbraucht unter Last......
Aber dass sollte ein 700W NT doch schaffen.

Vielleicht ist dir ja wirklich was anderes abgeschmiert, z.B. könnte das defekte NT oder der Ram das Mainboard beschädigt haben.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also mein X4 940 und meine GTX 275 SSC verbrauchen unter Volllast mit Prime und Furmark exakt 480W. Nun weiß ich nicht ob dein Q9550 mehr oder weniger verbraucht unter Last......
> Aber dass sollte ein 700W NT doch schaffen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dir ja wirklich was anderes abgeschmiert, z.B. könnte das defekte NT oder der Ram das Mainboard beschädigt haben.



Warum laufen dann die Programme Einzeln ohne probleme

Edit 
Habe gerade gegoogeld meine CPU und Graka sollten zusammen non OC so 430 Watt verbrauchen
Ich könnte mal probieren die beiden auf einem frichen Windows zum laufen zu bringen, aber wenn es davon kommen 
würde ginge das Teil ja nicht einfach aus. Ich könnte aber die CPU relativ übertakten und aber dan komme ich auch nicht auf
300 Watt der GTX 275


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Bestell dir doch einfach nen gutes 800W NT, und wenn die Probleme damit weg sind behalte es. Wenn die Probleme damit immer noch da sind schicke es zurück. Dann wüsstest du wenigstens, ob es das NT ist oder nicht.

Denn irgendwas schmiert ja ab, wenn der Verbrauch zu hoch sind. Das sollten eigentlich bloß NT oder vielleicht das Mainboard sein. Vielleicht stimmen auch die Speichertimings nicht und der Rechner schmiert deswegen ab? Entschärfe die mal.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bestell dir doch einfach nen gutes 800W NT, und wenn die Probleme damit weg sind behalte es. Wenn die Probleme damit immer noch da sind schicke es zurück. Dann wüsstest du wenigstens, ob es das NT ist oder nicht.
> 
> Denn irgendwas schmiert ja ab, wenn der Verbrauch zu hoch sind. Das sollten eigentlich bloß NT oder vielleicht das Mainboard sein. Vielleicht stimmen auch die Speichertimings nicht und der Rechner schmiert deswegen ab? Entschärfe die mal.


Timings sind entschärft laufen sogar mit 1333 und nicht mit 1600
Ich order einfach ein neues NT wenn es das nicht ist bleibt ja nur noch
das Board über.
So gehe mal PCGH lesen
Danke mal Vorab

Edit:
letztes Update für heute denn ich habe die Schn... voller denn je
CPU 1,5 GHz laut CPUZ 1,36 Volt 
Stürzt immernoch ab wenn Prime und Futermark gleichzeitig laufen
Ich denke es ist das NT weil viel Spannung bei wenig Strom 
und so hoch solte die Spannung bei 1,5 GHz trotz hohen VID von 1,275 nicht sein


----------



## Zoon (27. Februar 2010)

Kan sein dass das *erste* Netzteil was kaputt gegangen ist, schon deinem Mainboard ne kleine Klatsche verpasst hat? Das die WLP in den RAM Slot gelaufen ist (wie kommt die da überhaupt hin  ) kann durchaus ein Anhaltspunkt sein, evtl. durch kleine Kriechströme im Slot das Board auch schon einen Schaden weg hat.

Z.B. das halt beim OC irgendwas mit der Spannungsversorgung nicht mehr hinhaut und der Rechner dann ausgeht ...

Lass deinen PC mal in nem "richtigen" Computerladen überprüfen.


----------



## Folterknecht (28. Februar 2010)

Nur mal so als Info: 

mein P45-Board + Q9550 (@ 4GHz) + GTX260 SP216 65nm + 4x 2GB DDR2 RAM + Kleinkram ziehen bei voller Auslastung (Prime95 + Furmark) knapp 370 W aus der Steckdose.

Kann durchaus auch sein, daß sowohl das NT und das Mainboard beide nicht mehr "rund laufen" (von dem RAM mit der WLP mal ganz ab). Um da nun raus zu finden was Sache ist bräuchtest zu zum gegen testen sowohl ein funktionierendes Board als auch NT. Den RAM mit der WLP würde ich da aber nicht rein stecken.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Februar 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Info:
> 
> mein P45-Board + Q9550 (@ 4GHz) + GTX260 SP216 65nm + 4x 2GB DDR2 RAM + Kleinkram ziehen bei voller Auslastung (Prime95 + Furmark) knapp 370 W aus der Steckdose.
> 
> Kann durchaus auch sein, daß sowohl das NT und das Mainboard beide nicht mehr "rund laufen" (von dem RAM mit der WLP mal ganz ab). Um da nun raus zu finden was Sache ist bräuchtest zu zum gegen testen sowohl ein funktionierendes Board als auch NT. Den RAM mit der WLP würde ich da aber nicht rein stecken.



Der defekte Riegel ist schon in der Mülltonne die sich allerdings gerade über die Strasse verteilt.
Ne ich denke auch das das evtl. am Board liegt werde auch mit dem Kompletten rechner zu Laden fahren zum Nachsehen dann werde ich eine RMA darauß machen und wenn es zurück kommt werde ich es samt den 3 übrig geblibenen Riegeln DDR3 1600 verkaufen bin eh nicht so überzeugt von der 775 mit DDR3 geschichte, und von ASUS ganz zu schweigen.
Könnt ihr einige DDR2 Boards empfehlen außer ASUS an Ausstattung wäre WLan nicht schlecht und FSB von 500 solte machbar sein.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Folterknecht (28. Februar 2010)

Also 775-Boards die bei nem Quad nen FSB von 500 MHz machen sind dünn gesät. Gigabyte baut das EP45 UD3 (R/P) nicht mehr, es gibt nur noch die abgespeckte Variante zu kaufen (LR oder so ähnlich). Schaue doch hier mal im forum in der OC-Liste für Prozis nach mit welchen da beim So 775 + Quad ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist. Ansonsten gibt es noch von Asus das "Turbo", soll angeblich auch nicht schlecht sein.

Allerdings lohnt sich die Sache nicht mehr wirklich, zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach. Du müßtest dann ja auch, noch zu völlig überhöhten Preisen, DDR2 RAM kaufen mindesten PC 8000 (1000MHz) besser 1066er, wenn Du noch großartig übertakten willst, denn mit 800er RAM ist das immer ein Glücksspiel wie weit die wirklich gehen.

Eher macht es Sinn auf AM3 + 955 oder eben Core i5/7 um zu steigen. Für den Q9550 + RAM solltest Du noch locker über 200€ bekommen, das wäre doch schon mal ne ordentliche Anzahlung.


----------



## JackOnell (1. März 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Eher macht es Sinn auf AM3 + 955 oder eben Core i5/7 um zu steigen. Für den Q9550 + RAM solltest Du noch locker über 200€ bekommen, das wäre doch schon mal ne ordentliche Anzahlung.



Ich kenne mich mit AMD nicht so besonders aus aber was wäre dann dort 
zu empfehlen brauche dann CPU Board und 4GB Ram.

Bitte um vorschläge im AMD bereich bitte keine AM2+ die sind ja die alten
Danke


----------



## JackOnell (1. März 2010)

Update

Die Platine ist im , naja halt kaputt bleibt jetzt beim Händler,
ich werde jatzt CPU,RAM, und evt. das Board verkaufen und dann
auf ein AM3 SYS umsatteln.
Vielen Dank an alle die hier fleißig gepostet haben


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2010)

so was habe ich noch nie gehört irgendwie den Chips zu weit OC ?=


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

Das billige NT ist abgeraucht und hat das Board gleich mit in den Tod gerissen. Was soll daran so besonderes sein, dass man noch nie von gehört hat?
Das ist bei den billigen NTs eher der Alltag als was besonderes. Daher ja auch der Beiname "Chinaböller"^^


----------



## JackOnell (4. März 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Allerdings lohnt sich die Sache nicht mehr wirklich, zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach. Du müßtest dann ja auch, noch zu völlig überhöhten Preisen, DDR2 RAM kaufen mindesten PC 8000 (1000MHz) besser 1066er, wenn Du noch großartig übertakten willst, denn mit 800er RAM ist das immer ein Glücksspiel wie weit die wirklich gehen.
> 
> Eher macht es Sinn auf AM3 + 955 oder eben Core i5/7 um zu steigen. Für den Q9550 + RAM solltest Du noch locker über 200€ bekommen, das wäre doch schon mal ne ordentliche Anzahlung.


Danke für den Tipp setze auf AM3 habe auch schon ein GA 790XTA UD4
und ein X4 955BE und neuen Ram zwar liegt hier noch alles da ich keine Zeit hatte es zusammenzubauen aber das war wohl der Beste Tipp und dann mein Q9550 läuft noch 3 Stunden bei Ebay und ich habe schon mehr raus als ich dafür bezahlt hatte.


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2010)

@Folterknecht

Also meinen Q9550 bin ich für 192 Euro loßgeworden und der Ram mit dem ich auch nichts mehr Anfangen konnte brachte noch 112 Euro.
Für das neue Board, die CPU, den Ram und eine WLan Karte habe ich so um die 380 Euro ausgegeben.
Aber das Beste Kommt noch das alte 775 Board war beim Spezialist zur kontrolle und die haben das mit einem C2Q8400 und einer wohl auch nicht so Starken Graka getestet Also Prime mit Futermark und dort ist das Board dann nach 30-60 min abgeschmiert.
Also wird es zur RMA. Wenn das zurückkommt kann ich das auch noch vertikkern. Ich denke das ich auch noch so um die 50 Euro +/- bekomme, voallem durch die 5 RMA´s in den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich alle Teile Doppelt und Orginalverpackt.
Kurzum meine Investition ist so draußen 

PS:
Wer nen Q9550 günstig wie ich gekauft hat neu 177 Euro sollte die Chance nutzen denn das Teil ist Teuer geworden


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2010)

update:

Also das alte Board war 3 Wochen beim Distributor kam dann zurück mit verbogenem Pin und nem Schreiben das nach einem Mechanischen keine Garantie mehr darauf sei. ( fürn Lieferanten)

Ich bin in dem Laden mal kurz ausgetickt nach dem der Chef gesagt hat das es für mich halt schlecht aussehen würde wegen beweißlast und so. 
Ich sagte wir hatten die CPU bei euch ausgebaut und da war der Sockel noch OK und ihr habt ja auch noch getestet.

Antwort war nö wir haben das sofort eingeschickt.
Also hat dein Techniker mich angelogen der mir einen Tag später am Tele sagte mit nem Q6600 passiert der gleiche fehler allerdings nach einer Stunde und nicht sofort.

Das wollte er dann aber nicht zugeben (wäre auch peinlich dem Kunden zu sagen hör zu wir haben dich verarscht) also sagte ich auch für euch schwer zu beweisen das ihr das nicht kaputt gemacht habt 

Nach meinem kolerichen Auftritt hatten die dann mit Asus telefoniert es ging dann dort hin und jetzt haben die sich gemeldet und wollen 140 Euro die Spinner.
Ich habe gesagt die sollen mir das Board unrepariert zurück senden dann stelle ich es lieber ins Regal. Das sind Penner diesen Laden kann ich nur empfehlen die wissen wie mann mit Kunden umgeht was zusammenschreinen was fünfmal nicht läuft und sich dann aus der Schlinge ziehen in dem mann das Board mit nem Meißel und Fäustel repariert so nach dem Motto jetzt ist es ganz kaputt und du hast keine Garantie mehr


----------

